# Conducting Brahms German Requiem from the piano?



## JoshuaD (Jul 22, 2021)

So I'm going to be doing "Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen" from Ein deutsches Requiem on my senior college recital. I'm a pianist and a conductor; piano is my primary instrument, so I need to have a certain amount of music on my recital where I play the piano, so I'm doing the piano 4-hands arrangement of this while having a chamber choir sing the choral parts. I'm wondering a) if anyone has seen a performance of this with one of the pianists conducting, b) any tips if anyone has done this or done any conducting from the piano in general? I realize this would be quite difficult to pull off, and I'm planning to prep a conductor in case it becomes clear that it isn't going to work as we go through rehearsals, but I thought it might be an interesting idea to try...

** Especially looking for tips on the fugal section since that's probably going to be the hard spot - I realize piano 1 doubles a lot of the subject and answers, so I'm thinking if I play piano 1 that might help things...


----------

